# Erie Smallmouth worth it?



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a 12' little fishing boat with a gas outboard and an electric trolling motor. I grew up fishing Lake Erie for walleye and perch. I understand that I cannot do that in this particular boat because there is no way anyone in there right mind would go out that far in a 12 footer. But I was wondering if it would be worth my time to go up to ashtabula harbor and fish for smallmouth inside the breakwall? Or even in the lake a bit on a day with a light south wind or no wind at all? Thanks for your help and opinions. Dont be afraid to tell me I would be stupid to do that, I'll understand haha.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes it is worth it. You can catch some really nice Smallies along the breakwalls. Just be really careful and watch the weather. I wouldn't discount fishing Grand River or Conneaut harbors either.

Wes


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

you should have seen the boats fishing for perch in late fall in 1-3 footers...just keep one eye on the water and one eye on the sky cause it can get really nasty really quick. Im out there in a 16 foot aluminum bass boat


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

My club has gone out of Bula several times for our tournaments and you can catch both large and smallmouth inside that break wall. Heading north out to main lake from that break wall is a significant drop in depth on the lake side of the wall, 30 plus feet! Here again its good advice to keep a good eye on the weather because you could very well BECOME the wall instead of fishing near it if mother Erie gets in a mood to throw her weight around. I drop shot the deeper side and spinnerbait the inside of the wall. Also I'd stay clear of any moving frieghters and large ships coming in or out, their wake and prop wash can really ruin your day.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

just watch weather but remember the wind only blows one direction at a time and there is always a place to hide behind the walls or in the marinas so don't let that detour your fishing the big e.


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I've fished lake erie in a 25 footer for 15 years and never got to smallmouth fish. It was always about the walleye and perch. Now that a 12 footer is all I have i've been really excited to get out there and do some catch and release bass fishing. I just never got to do it growing up. I think if I just choose my days right I should be fine. I just didn't know if bula was a good hangout for the smallies. I was think of throwing some tubes, x-raps, drop shots, and spinners.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Ward! I was at Ashtabula last May 25 and 26 and absolutely tore em up!! It was my first trip to Erie and I was totally amazed! We never went outside of the breakwalls. Fished the big boat slips and the inside of the walls and had two unbelievable days! Also went up the river a ways and caught a fair amount of largemouth. Caught a ton of rock bass too. Tubes, spinnerbaits and cranks. Planning on going up again this year and maybe venturing out on the lake a little. Good fishin !!


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

That's what I like to hear!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ward603 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I've fished lake erie in a 25 footer for 15 years and never got to smallmouth fish. It was always about the walleye and perch. Now that a 12 footer is all I have i've been really excited to get out there and do some catch and release bass fishing. I just never got to do it growing up. I think if I just choose my days right I should be fine. I just didn't know if bula was a good hangout for the smallies. I was think of throwing some tubes, x-raps, drop shots, and spinners.


right there with you about the perch and walleye deal..My dad acted like they were the only fish in Erie worth catching...I know some spots for Erie bass that were on fire last year...pm me if you want more info or you want to hook up in the spring for some bass in the Cleveland area..FLIPNPITCH I may have to check ashtabula out now too..what marina launches over there?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

FISHIN216, We put in at the ramp at Lakeshore Park on Lakeshore Drive. There's also a ramp at the marina on the Ashtabula River. We didn't use that one but it would come in handy if the lake is real rough like it was the first day we were there. We drove 3 1/2 hours to get up there. We get to the Lakeshore ramp at 7:30 in the morning and there are monstrous waves breaking over the rocks along the bank. We've never been to Erie before so this is blowing our minds. We didn't know what to do! I finally told my son and best bud that I didn't drive all the way up here for nothin and I was puttin my 19 1/2 foot Javelin bass boat in the water! Man, those waves looked a lot bigger when we sitting in the boat !! We got wet but made it around the first point to the first boat slip and started catching fish like crazy!! Best two days of fishing I've ever had.
If you decide to use the Lakeshore ramp and the waves are bad, go ahead and use the ramp in the river.


----------

